# I've Been Told By A Staff Member Here That I Officially "suck"



## alloy (Apr 12, 2015)

An unnamed staff "member" here told me today I suck.  I take that as high praise coming from this certain staff member.

All this just because I scored a Blake Co-Ax for $50 of CL?

Now this "unnamed" staff member could have gotten it.................but you snooze you loose......right  

So now I have two of these, does that make me a tool junkie because I now have a backup since I use it several times a week in my business????????

Should I enroll in a 12 step program to cure my addiction?



New



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Old and new together.


----------



## Inflight (Apr 12, 2015)

You do Suck, unless you pass that onto another member since you have two.  Maybe, double your money.   


Matt


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 12, 2015)

If i knew you just a little better, i'd tell you that you suck too!!!
no , just because you have 2 it doesn't make you a junkie.
if you have 3 of everything, like me, it makes you a tool hoarder


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 12, 2015)

Nice score.  I never find any good deals around here.


----------



## coolidge (Apr 12, 2015)

I wondered who was hogging all the good craigslist deals in Vancouver.


----------



## Hawkeye (Apr 12, 2015)

Wow! That's an elaborate, in-your-face tool gloat. Well done.

BTW, ... aw, you know ...


----------



## alloy (Apr 12, 2015)

Wow, 5 "you suck" and a wanna be you suck.  All in one day.  Must be a record I think.

Hmmmmm.............................let me guess what member here I should pass it on to???????   

I may have to go through the 12 steps before I'm ready to sell it.   The two of them look comfy together in my tool box.  Not sure if I want to break them up.  

And this wasn't in Vancouver, it was in Portland.  Yeah...................I know..............splitting hairs right?  

Thanks Hawkeye...................if your gonna gloat..............then gloat!!!!!!!!


----------



## Terrywerm (Apr 12, 2015)

Yuuuuupp!!!   Staff member was right, you suck!    There, now you've got six!

In reality, nice find! Looks like it was never used.


----------



## kvt (Apr 13, 2015)

You already had one,  you were supposed to send out the notice so those of us that did not have one could catch up. 
(good score)  Oh,  by the way make that number 7.


----------



## jtrain (Apr 13, 2015)

And this makes it number eight .


----------



## dulltool17 (Apr 13, 2015)

I disagree with all the foregoing discussion.  You DO NOT suck.  You do, however, have to atone for your sins (tool gluttony being the principle offense) by forwarding the offending item to me for safekeeping...


----------



## GA Gyro (Apr 13, 2015)

How about making it 9 times... and from another staff member... 



Good catch BTW!


----------



## alloy (Apr 13, 2015)

Wow, 9 you sucks...................but is it 8???   I have one you don't suck, but that is contingent on "re-homing" my score.

So one "suggestion" of selling it and doubling my money,  one that I was supposed to send out a notice so others can catch up, and one that I need to send it off for safe keeping.


Decisions, decisions.  What is a guy supposed to do??????


----------



## tweinke (Apr 13, 2015)

Being I am a neutral party, and would like to help you out with your suckyness  send it to me and I will hold it for you until you wear out the old one.


----------



## george wilson (Apr 13, 2015)

I got mine new from a used tool dealer for $100.00. A while later,I got another new one for $50.00 from the same dealer. I let my journeyman have it for what I paid. He got the best deal,but certainly I'd not want to be without my Blake. Handy thing for centering up holes,such as the hole in a table saw blade. My Clausing tablesaw has a 3/4" arbor,and all you can normally find these days are 5/8". Back in the 60's when I bought the saw,blades came with a knockout bushing to make them 3/4".


----------



## GA Gyro (Apr 15, 2015)

george wilson said:


> I got mine new from a used tool dealer for $100.00. A while later,I got another new one for $50.00 from the same dealer. I let my journeyman have it for what I paid. He got the best deal,but certainly I'd not want to be without my Blake. Handy thing for centering up holes,such as the hole in a table saw blade. My Clausing tablesaw has a 3/4" arbor,and all you can normally find these days are 5/8". *Back in the 60's when I bought the saw,blades came with a knockout bushing to make them 3/4".*



Now-a-days... the blades come with the diamond shaped knock-out for worm drive saws... well most of them do.


----------



## george wilson (Apr 15, 2015)

Diamond knockouts apply to Skil saw type blades,I think. My saw uses 10" blades,but can take a 12" if you don't need to crank the blade out of sight.

I just put them in my mill. I have a DEDICATED boring head set to 3/4". The Blake makes quick,accurate work of centering the hole up. Lucky I am also a machinist,or I'd never find a blade for that saw. If I had more energy,I'd remove the table top and arbor,and re turn it to 5/8".


----------



## GA Gyro (Apr 15, 2015)

george wilson said:


> Diamond knockouts apply to Skil saw type blades,I think. My saw uses 10" blades,but can take a 12" if you don't need to crank the blade out of sight.
> 
> I just put them in my mill. I have a DEDICATED boring head set to 3/4". The Blake makes quick,accurate work of centering the hole up. Lucky I am also a machinist,or I'd never find a blade for that saw. If I had more energy,I'd remove the table top and arbor,and re turn it to 5/8".



Yes... the diamond is for 'skil' type of saws... which, back when I was doing remodeling, was one of those generic names for a worm drive (framing) saw.  They have more torque, hense faster for framing.  I have a DeWalt worm drive in my array of remodeling tools... gets used a few times a year.  It is 'right hand' (hope I have that right)... the blade is on the left of the saw.   One thing... do NOT run it into heavily nail laden wood... If the blade catches on a nail... it will rip your wrist... like a heave drill motor.


----------



## great white (Apr 15, 2015)

Well sucked sir.

Well sucked indeed......


----------



## Whyemier (Apr 15, 2015)

We all 'suck' once-n-awhile so carry it proudly.  I suck more offen than others and I don't let it bother me, I do it so well.  So...just for the record...'You Suck!"


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Apr 15, 2015)

so  and enjoy you got a great deal.>>><<<>>>>

*********************************Just Saying*****************************Gator**********


----------



## ray hampton (Apr 15, 2015)

Friday is 2 days away , I hope that you get the number 13 sucks before Friday


----------

